# JD 6430 questions



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a 6430 premium for our farm and to use in the winter for pushing snow. I've gotten a few quotes on them and the dealer has a couple that are being rented for snow. The ones that are used for snow are 2010s and should have around 100hrs on them, but they're close to 30k cheaper then a brand new 2011. The thing is we've never bought a used tractor let alone a rented one. Just like to hear some opinions from people that have bought rented machines before and what issues they've had. The main thing that turns me away is that they're brand new machines and some random joe just gets in when its -20 out and goes without letting it warm up or he shuts its off the second after working it hard and then i'll be left with a damaged turbo. The tractors they gave me a quote on were pretty decked out too, IVT, TLS, cab suspension, panoramic doors, rack & pinion axle and the list goes on.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd be more concerned about them being roaded in the salt every storm but maybe your tractor will get that anyways. The tractor has 1.5 years warranty left when you buy it so I wouldn't worry about anything else. You do get to check the tractor over before you buy it and you can also ask who rented it. They are also jacking the price of the new one up to make the used one look better, there should only be around a 10k savings. The dollar has really helped the price of new tractors.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm gonna leave the dealers name out of the post here, and it wasn't EFS. But anyways, they gave me a quote of 99K for a brand new IVT 6430, with a few options ( panoramic door, F/R washer/wiper, lighting, reverse alarm and a few other things). The used one that would be coming from total rentals has almost everything (autotrac, IVT, TLS, cab suspension) so i figure thats around another 20k in options, or close to it atleast, they want 93K for that one. The used one has a bunch of options that i don't really need. The tractor would be used mostly for primary tillage so the auto track wouldn't be needed. I do need the ivt for when were harvesting cabbage though. What percentage off list should i be looking at? I think when i built up a 6430 like the new one they quoted me on with jd's site it came in at 105k. I'm only 21 and don't have much experience with buying tractors and don't wanna get run around with by the dealers lol. If i buy it, this is my first part of buying into dads farm so i wanna make sure i get what i need. How are ivt tractors for pushing snow? Is it a pain in the ass having to move the lever whenever u wanna slow down compared to a powerquad?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IVT will work better for everything but since most of our tractors are snow only we choose to keep the price down so we opt out of IVT. we farm about 1600 acres so we do use some of the tractors year round but the power quads seem to do what we want. If you make a few more posts I'll be able to PM you my salesmens number and I gauruntee he'll treat you right. Everyone I send to him ends up buying from him. BTW your tractor is just autotrac ready is doesn't have auto steer.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I winter lease a 6430. I put a 10 big roll Leo plow on front adn a 8' blower on back. Its not a premium but it was $65k if I want to buy it at the end of the lease. Very nice tractor for plowing.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

JD Dave;1199751 said:


> IVT will work better for everything but since most of our tractors are snow only we choose to keep the price down so we opt out of IVT. we farm about 1600 acres so we do use some of the tractors year round but the power quads seem to do what we want. If you make a few more posts I'll be able to PM you my salesmens number and I gauruntee he'll treat you right. Everyone I send to him ends up buying from him. BTW your tractor is just autotrac ready is doesn't have auto steer.


Ok that would be great, thanks for all your help.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I may be wrong on this but I think with an IVT you cannot get a reverser, which would be very nice for snow or loader work, I am sure JDave can chime in an correct me here if I am incorrect.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1199824 said:


> I may be wrong on this but I think with an IVT you cannot get a reverser, which would be very nice for snow or loader work, I am sure JDave can chime in an correct me here if I am incorrect.


One of our subs has a 7630 and it has IVT with left hand reverser. You drive thme just like an automatic very cool.


Saliba;1199816 said:


> Ok that would be great, thanks for all your help.


You need 15 posts to be able to PM me. So post away.


----------



## Saliba (Oct 15, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1199824 said:


> I may be wrong on this but I think with an IVT you cannot get a reverser, which would be very nice for snow or loader work, I am sure JDave can chime in an correct me here if I am incorrect.


6000&7000 series have LH reversers, but i think the 8r & rt have separate slots for forward and reverse using the ivt lever, that might be what your thinking of.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

JD Dave;1199751 said:


> IVT will work better for everything but since most of our tractors are snow only we choose to keep the price down so we opt out of IVT. we farm about 1600 acres so we do use some of the tractors year round but the power quads seem to do what we want. If you make a few more posts I'll be able to PM you my salesmens number and I gauruntee he'll treat you right. Everyone I send to him ends up buying from him. BTW your tractor is just autotrac ready is doesn't have auto steer.


Too bad I lived so far away, I would have taken you up on that offer.


----------

